# I think i know what this is



## Flacer22 (Jun 3, 2013)

I think i know what this is but before i say i want someone else to be thinking same thing i am!!

I normally am very good with tree identification especially on my own farm. But today while wondering around woods i ran into a tree that i had reviously mis idetified with leafs on it was clearly not what i had thought it was. I narrowed it down to 4 or 5 possiblitys with one sticking out the most. After i got home i confiremd what i was thinking was indeed what it seemed to be. But im at northern most limit of its range and ive not seen one anywhere else before. I ende up finding a few more of them on farm and one had a branch out of it so i cut some chunks and took them to band saw. Give me some ideas as to what you guys think?

I found 5 of them from 12in to up to over 20 in diamator. They are all speard out over 100 acres and defietly not something that was planted. Couldent get a good pic of leaves but they have smoth edges and are over shape with a roundish point smooth and somewhat glossy. wood is heavy and appers to be very hard.


[attachment=25774]
[attachment=25775]
[attachment=25776]
[attachment=25777]
[attachment=25778]


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2013)

The bark is familiar looking but I would need a twig with leaves and a good end grain shot. Someone who's logged & milled that particular tree can ID it just from the bark & wood, but it's not me. Maybe you'll get lucky and someone here has.


----------



## gridlockd (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm no sawyer or logger, but from the pics you've shown here, my first thought is persimmon. any fruit or flowers on the tree or surrounding ground?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2013)

I initially thought persimmon when I saw the bark, like for a split second, but it isn't quite rough enough for what it would be for a persimmon that size, and persimmon leaves come to a sharp point on the end not rounded as described. Wood is def not persimmon.


----------



## Flacer22 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ill have to get some end grain shots and try for leafs next time.


----------



## Jason Needham (Jun 5, 2013)

The bark looks like sour wood.


----------



## Jason Needham (Jun 5, 2013)

I am almost positive that it is Sourwood. It grows here in Ga., I've got several on my place. Sourwood honey is very popular in the mountains. The trees are more plentiful in the mountains. It is easily identified by it's beautiful red foliage in fall. The leaves are said to be sour not the wood.


----------



## Flacer22 (Jun 7, 2013)

Here's leafs from said tree see what you guys think now? After walking back there today is really not so sure that tree pics and leafs are from is same species as branch beside it so maybe the wood is not same tree. I'm really confused now myself. 



[attachment=25910]


----------

